# Need 2.1 speakers within 5000 rupees strict Urgent



## shammisachdeva (May 20, 2015)

need a good 2.1 speakers for my pc within 5k budget ( not a penny more ) ....... some 1 week ago i purchased f & d a 520 for around 2k.....the base was very good but it lacked sound quality and clarity .... so i sold them off ...........now need speakers better than f and d a 520..............

I mostly listens to edm , future house , deep house tracks of Tchami , oliver helden , rihanna , eminem , tiesto etc etc.....So base is priority along with sound clarity and quality. ( base should be good but it should not overpower the song which singer is singing and also background instruments )

And last but not the least i would like to thank you all the members who helped me choosing the best headphones within 3k budget....i finally bought denon ahd 510 .


----------



## Minion (May 20, 2015)

Get Logitech z443.


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 21, 2015)

Minion said:


> Get Logitech z443.



does logitech z443 have enough bass to compare it to f and d a 520 ...also does it have good voice clarity and soundstage ??


what about sony srs d9 , edifier c2 plus ??


----------



## Minion (May 21, 2015)

I don't have personal experience with that speaker may be someone in this forum have. You have Sony SRS-D9 2.1 as other option but I feel it is overpriced.
My personal favourite was altec lansing mx5021 sadly altec lansing is no more.
My suggestion audition all these speakers get whatever you like.


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 21, 2015)

if am not mistaken, SRS D9 are the same speakers that a member 'tkin' has here, and he was lamenting his decision to buy them. very overpowering bass. check a few speakers and feedback about them from edifier's stable itin your budget. they make good-sounding speakers with ample bass.

EDIT: one that comes to mind is Edifier C2-Plus. both, its predecessor 'C2' and this 'C2 Plus' have garnered very good feedback. i think you shouldn't look further.


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 21, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> if am not mistaken, SRS D9 are the same speakers that a member 'tkin' has here, and he was lamenting his decision to buy them. very overpowering bass. check a few speakers and feedback about them from edifier's stable itin your budget. they make good-sounding speakers with ample bass.
> 
> EDIT: one that comes to mind is Edifier C2-Plus. both, its predecessor C2' and this 'C2 Plus' have garnered very good feedback. i think you shouldn't look further.





edifier c2 plus are very good speakers regarding sound qualiy and clarity but their bass is not on the same level as f and d ....

any f and d speakers in this price range ?? or any other which has good bass and sound clarity ?


----------



## Desmond (May 21, 2015)

+1

I own an Edifier C2 and I can say that they are very good desktop speakers.

However AFAIK, they have stopped production of it and you could find it cheaper in shops. You could try eBay.


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 21, 2015)

edifier c2 are not for me as i want a good bass along with good sound clarity...unfortunately c2 only has good sound clarity.


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 21, 2015)

i guess then you may have to increase your budget. speakers that have powerful bass but also clarity of sound may not be available under 5k, and those that are known for providing good sound clarity, like Klipsch Pro Media, Swan M10, unfortunately for people wanting to listen to hip-hop, EDM and such, they may still find bass not according to their need; for me, these have got just the right amount of bass that doesn't eat up other frequencies.

P.S. - may be try and demo f&d a521 and a555u.


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 21, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> i guess then you may have to increase your budget. speakers that have powerful bass but also clarity of sound may not be available under 5k, and those that are known for providing good sound clarity, like Klipsch Pro Media, Swan M10, unfortunately for people wanting to listen to hip-hop, EDM and such, they may still find bass not according to their need; for me, these have got just the right amount of bass that doesn't eat up other frequencies.
> 
> P.S. - may be try and demo f&d a521 and a555u.





already had f & d a 520 some 2 weeks ago but sold it after using it for one week due to lack of sound quality and clarity ( although the bass was very good )

- - - Updated - - -

what about altec lansing and creative ?? any good model within 6000 rs which has both good bass and clarity


----------



## The Incinerator (May 21, 2015)

Take a look at Logitech Z443/523.If I were you I would have got a Swan ( not great for EDM or bass heads) or a Edifier C2. But since you want a forward balance with attack get the Logitech. Creative too will be a bit controlled for your choice IMO.


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 21, 2015)

A521 and A555U are not very different from A520? given the price-difference, i suppose not.

check some user-reviews of Z443 on amazon. one or two tell that it has more bass but less clarity.


----------



## ratul (May 22, 2015)

i have a z506 with me, have auditioned SRS d9, and though i haven't heard z443, have auditioned z523, z623 and one thing is clear to me is that these speakers (logitechs) have more emphasis on lower range than other frequencies, i have to keep bass knob on my z506 less than half on music to have proper listening experience, bass was overpowering on every logitech speaker i have heard, SRS D9 was OK, but not that good, seeing the reviews, i'd vouch for C2, lose some bass for more overall musical clarity. Or increase your budget slightly and get Swans.


----------



## Hrishi (May 22, 2015)

I have D9 and I can say that its leaned more towards the bass curve. The build quality , etc is good but it lacks clarity in movies. Don't buy it if you want clear mids/vocals. The satellites aren't very good.
I needed thumping bass+ clarity but was within strict budget. So I bought D9 and coupled it with my previous low bass Creative 2.1. Now it sounds balanced but needs coupling of speakers.


----------



## icebags (May 22, 2015)

[MENTION=280536]shammisachdeva[/MENTION]

just another advice, dont forget a good sound card, onboard realtech just sounds so flat and blank. my creative xtremegamer card is 10 yrs old, and still bumps up the sound clarity & tightness to an other level compared to the onboard.


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 26, 2015)

icebags said:


> [MENTION=280536]shammisachdeva[/MENTION]
> 
> just another advice, dont forget a good sound card, onboard realtech just sounds so flat and blank. my creative xtremegamer card is 10 yrs old, and still bumps up the sound clarity & tightness to an other level compared to the onboard.




i m going for edifier c2 plus after reading so much suggestions ................okay so one final question can i go for a sound card or not ???  how is asus xonar dg ?? it is available for around rs. 1800....and another one is asus xonr dx which is available for around 4000 ( out of my budger  )


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 26, 2015)

yes go you can definitely for a sound card. if your budget falls in between 2k to 4k, look for a used xonar dx on forums, here, as well as on hifivision. else, dg it is.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 26, 2015)

shammisachdeva said:


> i m going for edifier c2 plus after reading so much suggestions ................okay so one final question can i go for a sound card or not ???  how is asus xonar dg ?? it is available for around rs. 1800....and another one is asus xonr dx which is available for around 4000 ( out of my budger  )



Xonar DG is absolute crap except for the front panel headphone amp output. If you have post 2010 motherboard with onboard realtek then be happy with it. However if you want better than the onboard realtek in true sense get the Xonar DX any day.

- - - Updated - - -

Somehow I prefer Creative card's audio signature over a comparable Asus.


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 26, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> Xonar DG is absolute crap except for the front panel headphone amp output. If you have post 2010 motherboard with onboard realtek then be happy with it. However if you want better than the onboard realtek in true sense get the Xonar DX any day.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Somehow I prefer Creative card's audio signature over a comparable Asus.



yup my system is pretty new and can handle games pretty much on high if not ultra........okay i will save money and buy dx in future......also one last query is that how should i place speakers and woofer ( and also amplifier ) on my computer table so that i can experience best possible sound quality......I m uploading my table pics.


----------



## Minion (May 26, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> Xonar DG is absolute crap except for the front panel headphone amp output. If you have post 2010 motherboard with onboard realtek then be happy with it. However if you want better than the onboard realtek in true sense get the Xonar DX any day.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Somehow I prefer Creative card's audio signature over a comparable Asus.



Asus Xonar DG is lot better than Realtek crap.


----------



## icebags (May 26, 2015)

shammisachdeva said:


> i m going for edifier c2 plus after reading so much suggestions ................okay so one final question can i go for a sound card or not ???  how is asus xonar dg ?? it is available for around rs. 1800....and another one is asus xonr dx which is available for around 4000 ( out of my budger  )



just get the speaker first, i was reading some online, and found current onboards are reported much better than old onboards. 

research more and ask for a suggestion on sound cards when u build up budget next time.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 27, 2015)

shammisachdeva said:


> yup my system is pretty new and can handle games pretty much on high if not ultra........okay i will save money and buy dx in future......also one last query is that how should i place speakers and woofer ( and also amplifier ) on my computer table so that i can experience best possible sound quality......I m uploading my table pics.View attachment 15470




I can't see the photo never the less I'll help you with the placement. Keep the Bookshelf in such a way that they are at least 1 feet away from the rear wall, with tweeters at your ear level and a slight toe in. If you like what your hearing then that's its done if not play around with toe in and distance from rear wall and the distance between the two speakers which should not be less than 3 feet ideally. 

For the subwoofer keep it away from the room boundaries other wise localisation and frequency node spikes will seep in. Trick is to keep sub away from a room boundary or a corner but in between the two bookshelf speakers on the ground  and do a sound check if the low frequency seamlessly blend without giving out its location then you have done it. Play around with it place it at different places and see what suits your taste. Since every room is different so is its accoustics. 

Always try and form an equilateral triangle with yourself and the speakers.Its best if the distance from the side wall of one speaker is unequal with the other one. Ask me if you wanna know further.

- - - Updated - - -



Minion said:


> Asus Xonar DG is lot better than Realtek crap.



You are a little uninformed. Do a A to B test with reference Stereo Amplifiers ( Usher R1.5 or Denon PMA1500 AE, Hegel or YBA etc) and speakers from Dynaudio, PMC or certain Missions) and you will know what I mean. Anything from Realtek 892/898 and above will diminish the ROI of the the lossy C- Media based Asus Xonar DG/DGX. The HiEnd Xonars with Wolfson are  in a different league though.

OP upgrade your music collection too.Get FLACs or Audio CDs and nothing less than 320 Kbps MP3s if at all. More than your sound card your source material matters the most.


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 27, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> I can't see the photo never the less I'll help you with the placement. Keep the Bookshelf in such a way that they are at least 1 feet away from the rear wall, with tweeters at your ear level and a slight toe in. If you like what your hearing then that's its done if not play around with toe in and distance from rear wall and the distance between the two speakers which should not be less than 3 feet ideally.
> 
> For the subwoofer keep it away from the room boundaries other wise localisation and frequency node spikes will seep in. Trick is to keep sub away from a room boundary or a corner but in between the two bookshelf speakers on the ground  and do a sound check if the low frequency seamlessly blend without giving out its location then you have done it. Play around with it place it at different places and see what suits your taste. Since every room is different so is its accoustics.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Incinerator (May 27, 2015)

PM me your email id I'll send you a write up with diagrams.


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 27, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> PM me your email id I'll send you a write up with diagrams.



[STRIKE]my email id :- [/STRIKE]
edit:don't post your email id in forums,use PM instead.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 27, 2015)

Edifier C2


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 27, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> PM me your email id I'll send you a write up with diagrams.




Finally bought edifier c2 plus from vipin imports ( nehru place , delhi ) for rs 4850  ............. now plz tell me how to set up these in order to experience best quality...i already uploaded my table pics in dropbox


----------



## The Incinerator (May 27, 2015)

For starters keep both the speakers on either side of the monitor with 3 feet gap in between them and each speaker should have atleast 6 to 12 inches behind them. Place the subwoofer on the floor bang under the monitor with 1 feet distance from the rear wall.


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 28, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> For starters keep both the speakers on either side of the monitor with 3 feet gap in between them and each speaker should have atleast 6 to 12 inches behind them. Place the subwoofer on the floor bang under the monitor with 1 feet distance from the rear wall.



thnx incinator u helped me a lot.......and one thing more do u have any best equalizer settings for my system ....i currrently use window media player for audio and splash pro player for video.............any best eq settings which brings out the best audio quality.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 28, 2015)

You will be surprised that I never use equalisers. I always play my stereo in Source Direct and Pure Audio modes which bypass all bass treble and balance controls.

For computer I use Foobar with Wasapi. Download foobar and installed Wasapi for best audio. Google for a detailed and an easy guide to install the Wasapi plugin. For Video I use madVR and its easy to set up but a little intimidating for first timers but nothing is impossible. VLC has gone great these days use that for Videos.VLC volume is best under 125% never increase beyond that. 

For Audio don't double equalise. Keep the equalizer in flat  in the computer and adjust the bass and trble from your C2. And do not play in high SPL for the first 100hrs! Play FLACS and AR Rahman recordings like Lagan,O Kadal Kanmani,Dil Se,Delhi 6 etc etc and be amazed!!!!

- - - Updated - - -

For your kinda music Kanye West has good recordings so does Alicia Keys unplugged album, Nine Inch Nails, Massive Attack etc etc......


----------



## shreeux (May 31, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> You will be surprised that I never use equalisers. I always play my stereo in Source Direct and Pure Audio modes which bypass all bass treble and balance controls.
> 
> For computer I use Foobar with Wasapi. Download foobar and installed *Wasapi *for best audio. Google for a detailed and an easy guide to install the Wasapi plugin. For Video I use *madVR *and its easy to set up but a little intimidating for first timers but nothing is impossible. VLC has gone great these days use that for Videos.VLC volume is best under 125% never increase beyond that.
> 
> ...



OMG...First time i heard...!!!

I was mostly watching movies through MPC-HC...iNSTALLED Klite Codec mega.,

I found this link...How to Watch Videos Using Madvr High Quality Video Renderer With Media Player Classic Home Cinema using madVR with MPC-HC..Its ok? or other than an settings?


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 1, 2015)

*coalgirls.wakku.to/faq/playback/setup-guide-for-mpc-hc-madvr


----------



## shreeux (Jun 1, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> *coalgirls.wakku.to/faq/playback/setup-guide-for-mpc-hc-madvr




Thanks bro...


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 1, 2015)

[MENTION=280536]shammisachdeva[/MENTION] - congrats for the speakers!
 [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION] - i had installed WASAPI long back, but forgot to check up on how best to use it! 
thanks for the indirect reminder!


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 1, 2015)

My pleasure .....


----------



## sandynator (Jun 2, 2015)

[MENTION=280536]shammisachdeva[/MENTION] Congrats on your C2 Plus & that's gr8 pricing. Amazing set of speakers for that pricing.

My C2 can fill my small 110-120 Sq feet bedroom quite well at 40 volume level. So imagining what c2 Plus can do....

A breif review would be appreciated here.

   [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION] bro thanks for sharing such gr8 info.
Is madVR + VLC better to madVR + MPC HC? 
At present using k lite mega codec.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 2, 2015)

[MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION]  madVR with MPC-HC (32bit) is compatible


----------



## sandynator (Jun 2, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION]  madVR with MPC-HC (32bit) is compatible



Mine is 64 bit? will try VLC on weekend..


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 2, 2015)

If your OS is 64 bit no issues,just get the mpc hc in 32 but because madVR won't work with a 64 bit player.


----------



## shammisachdeva (Jun 2, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> If your OS is 64 bit no issues,just get the mpc hc in 32 but because madVR won't work with a 64 bit player.



  [MENTION=120775]GhorMaanas[/MENTION] ....thnx bro 
 [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION] -------- I tried my audio settings with foobar 2000 and wasapi but i find foobar 2000 a bit complicated plus it doesnot have that mini player screen that window media player have........... Also tried jriver but it was also complicated.

Finally i settled on program called "Aimp3" ...it has got very minimal player look plus it also have Wasapi plugin in audio playback options.....there r so many wasapi options like wasapi exclusive , wasapi push and wasapi windows default .....selected wasapi windows default and the sound is good


----------

